# Tennessee solar coop on a strict budget



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

When a late Fall storm hit and destroyed my Serama coop, it could not have happened at a worse time; not a spare dime to be had. Something had to be done and done fast, so I looked through the garbage pile, the garage, and the greenhouse and use my imagination. Below shows the results. Plastic over the south side keeps the birds well above freezing. Actually, most sunny days the coop's door stands open with a drop down screen to keep the coop from getting too warm.(I really need to fix the date thing-a ma-ging on my camera)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And that is the number one reason I left TN. I don't know if you'd even remember it but there was a tornado that hit the 1000 Trails campground in Lewis County. It put the tornado in direct line of sight to my home. I could see the trees swirling when I was hunkered down with my dog.

We use what we have. If it's worked that long for you then it works. That's all that matters.

It looks like it has a living roof, does it?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That's great, everything I have is recycled or materials I could get for cheap. Besides, when is a coop ever one hundred percent finished?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

And that is the number one reason I left TN.*If we had any sense we never would have moved here.* I don't know if you'd even remember it but there was a tornado that hit the 1000 Trails campground in Lewis County.*No.* It put the tornado in direct line of sight to my home. I could see the trees swirling when I was hunkered down with my dog.

We use what we have. If it's worked that long for you then it works. That's all that matters.
*The storm hit last Fall. That's why I made the remark about the date in the picture. The picture was taken yesterday. I hate the camera as everything is complicated and the manual makes it even more so.*
It looks like it has a living roof, does it?
*No living room. In a prior life it was a tree house whos floor is now the coop roof. The coop is built around a huge pine. The walls are black plastic and garden netting stuffed with pine needles. The roof is heavy planks covered in plastic/tarps covered with storm debris and black dirt. Walls and roof are planted to English Ivy, wild raspberry, hosta, vinca vine, and anything else I could find growing around the yard. It will take a HUGE storm to blow my coop away now!

Another gift from the wife; below. This might work in warm states/areas, but not in TN. I call it the Serama summer cottage.








*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> That's great, everything I have is recycled or materials I could get for cheap. Besides, when is a coop ever one hundred percent finished?


Not mine. I want to add trim to the screened side and redo the interior. I have grape vines started to plant on the exterior walls next spring. If nothing more, the coop is unique.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, it does have a living roof. That's a great insulator against heat and cold. And gives so much visual appeal to the rustic appearance.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> So, it does have a living roof. That's a great insulator against heat and cold. And gives so much visual appeal to the rustic appearance.


*I wasn't sure what you meant... The tree trunk in the center is a pain when trying to catch a bird.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, but it still looks good.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

danathome said:


> When a late Fall storm hit and destroyed my Serama coop, it could not have happened at a worse time; not a spare dime to be had. Something had to be done and done fast, so I looked through the garbage pile, the garage, and the greenhouse and use my imagination. Below shows the results. Plastic over the south side keeps the birds well above freezing. Actually, most sunny days the coop's door stands open with a drop down screen to keep the coop from getting too warm.(I really need to fix the date thing-a ma-ging on my camera)
> 
> View attachment 35644
> View attachment 35646


Very interesting setup!


----------

